# How I solder track and feeders!



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I just wanted to post an update on my little "helix" loop thing. Sometimes when my eyes are tired I ask Mrs.CP to help. The first time I asked her if she wanted to learn how to solder she played dumb and said OK. Little did I know she has experience soldering circuit boards! Man she solders better than me and I used to be a Welder! Haha..... Anyways we have fun working on the layout together. 

The helix loop thing I made actually works! We finished up the feeders last night and I ran the UP up it with 3 cars. A few rough spots still need some attention but I can go up and down pretty smooth. Now to figure where it goes too.
I am thinking of Landscaping this circle like a Surface Mine. Tracks spiral around the outer part of the mountain with the quarry operations inside the circle. Kinda like a Diamond or Coal mine. Not sure yet!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm curious what happens when that train gets to the top. 

Lookin' good, can't wait to see what you put at the end to catch the trains.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the outside of mountain idea....you could even have a short tunnel on the side somewhere to show a hard rock that wasnt able to be blown away or something


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm curious what happens when that train gets to the top.
> 
> Lookin' good, can't wait to see what you put at the end to catch the trains.


Ever watch Thomas and the Magic Railroad? Yeah, the train just disappears on the track and reappears in some other dimension. Looks like someone strung out on oxycodones wrote the script 

I like your helix. I though about building one, but I like that my tables are very transportable. If we ever get into a permanant house, I'll build one for a multi-tiered layout. Might even have one on each end so I can still run cont loops :thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm curious what happens when that train gets to the top.
> 
> Lookin' good, can't wait to see what you put at the end to catch the trains.


 Thanks Guys! Dont know yet. Maybe a bridge system to the west side that loops around and wyes back in to go back down. :dunno: 



TapRoot said:


> I like the outside of mountain idea....you could even have a short tunnel on the side somewhere to show a hard rock that wasnt able to be blown away or something


Thanks I am thinking the coroner will be Mtn. and all 3 levels will be tunneled toward the rear. I will leave the back open for maint. and derails. I picked up a new roll of screen and I will be using Seans Mountain Building Method with metal screen and drywall mud. 



cabledawg said:


> Ever watch Thomas and the Magic Railroad? Yeah, the train just disappears on the track and reappears in some other dimension. Looks like someone strung out on oxycodones wrote the script
> 
> I like your helix. I though about building one, but I like that my tables are very transportable. If we ever get into a permanant house, I'll build one for a multi-tiered layout. Might even have one on each end so I can still run cont loops :thumbsup:


Thanks Dude! Just go for it! Think temporary and use nuts and bolts on your legs maybe. My table can be moved. The legs will come off and it is a 8'x8' L shape that could be manuvered out the front door if needed. Actually it might go to the garage soon because it is outgrowing my allowed space in the house.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I dont know if I'd even have room for one now. I just added a 4x8 and a 2x8 section to the exisitng 4x8, and that pretty much took up the last free space in the basement. Any more additions, and I'll run into issues with our storage racks or access to the furnace/breaker panel/water heater. Now our last house had a huge basement that we only used about one third of it, the rest was for the kids to ride skateboards and stuff inside. But they werent into trains then, so I never took advantage of it


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think Mrs. CP needs to be on the payroll. And then a big raise, too!

Glad to see you running trains on the helix ... quite the blast watching the train run 'round for the first time, huh? I remember my first time ... woo woo woo!

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, that looks so cool!

I like your idea of it winding around the outside of the mountain - my layout concept is to have mine go around the outside as well, but yours is light years ahead.

Would love to do that with my top mtn layer. 

Lookin good CP, well done.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hope its OK to post this here. I just found this. Looks like what I am kinda picturing as a Quarry. I swear I found this after I had the idea but its pretty much how mine will look.

http://www.thewhistlepost.com/forums/ho-scale/8683-trap-rock-quarry.html


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Hope its OK to post this here. I just found this. Looks like what I am kinda picturing as a Quarry. I swear I found this after I had the idea but its pretty much how mine will look.
> 
> http://www.thewhistlepost.com/forums/ho-scale/8683-trap-rock-quarry.html


Hmmm, I like that quarry, good idea. I might try something like that when I do an addition.


----------

